# RIP Ziggy



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Today, Ziggy my Green Iguana, was put to sleep.

After Surgery, amputation, daily care and medication he was still getting worse. He was too good for this world and will be remembered forever as a fighter.

Rip Ziggy 2011-2012


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

aww dude sorry to hear that, atleast he's in a more peaceful place now. hope your alright.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate, totally gutted for you, he couldn't have found a better owner in his short time though.


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats such a shame  at least hes not in any discomfort now and thats a lovely picture you have of him


----------



## reptilehaven1977 (Aug 12, 2011)

rip ziggy you were a fighter xx


----------

